# Wood lathe turning tool sharpening jigs.



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello all, hope everyone had a safe holiday season.

I wanted to inquire what the knowledgeable folks on the forum might consider a good reasonably *all-around* jig for sharpening my turning tools (... all tool bevels/shapes) might be.

I realize this subject can be...well...subjective depending on one's personal tastes and experiences but that is no matter to me, I need some ideas as to accuracy and durability.

I haven't tried building my own as yet since I haven't had the time but am not averse to that in any way realizing of course, that it would be involved somewhat if I were to make something both _*accurate and durable*_ i.e., wood or metal etc.

Thank you very much for any/all input and/or suggestions.

Biz


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The One-way wolverine jig is good. I have that and the vari-grind 2 for the fingernail profiles.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

sanchez said:


> The One-way wolverine jig is good. I have that and the vari-grind 2 for the fingernail profiles.


I have had the Wolverine / Vari Grind jig setup for a good long time now. Works fantastic. You will of course need an 8" bench grinder with oxide wheels properly dressed to make it fully happy...

You will want the Wolverine basic jig setup, the Skew attachment if you want to hone skews, and the VariGrind attachment. Last I looked Lee Valley had the best prices on them, but shop around...

There are copies out there, but the Wolverine / vari grind is widely considered the best of the breed. And the copies are within a couple of dollars price wise, sometimes more expensive...

There is some boisterous debate over the grinder itself. Many people say you MUST use a low speed grinder. OneWay recommends a standard full speed grinder. BOTH tell you you must use an 8" grinder with white oxide wheels. 

I already had an 8" full speed Ryobi grinder, so I got the wheels and ran with it.

OTHERWISE, you could go with a dedicated sharpener. Wen has an intersting one, but I have no experience with it. Looks a lot like a Tormek.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slow speed (1750 rpms) grinder with CBN wheels, no need to dress them. 220 grit cuts fast and quick, could go to a higher grit for a slightly smoother finish.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Scott Lee (Dec 29, 2021)

Another vote for the one-way, with a slow speed grinder, from a recent convert. Very predictable edges. Once you get the tools set up the way you want them, it takes a very slight cut to re-sharpen, so a high-speed grinder MAY work OK. (Never tried it). You will also want their diamond dressing fixture to keep the face of the wheels in good order.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave for mentioning the need for a grinder. The Rikon 8" slow speed grinder is about $100 on sale. That's what I have with the Wolverine. I am also going to spend a bit more to get one or two CBN wheels.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Another vote for the One Way system.


----------

